# Brew grinder advice



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

Recently started getting into V60 brewing with good results. I currently use a Mazzer Super Jolly manual, dedicated to brewing only. It's a great machine but not the easiest to adjust grind settings. As I start experimenting with different beans and grind settings would there be any advantage in purchasing an easy to adjust grinder, which is specifically designed for brewing, for example: Mignon BrewPro, Wilfa Uniform or should I persevere with the mazzer?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PeterF said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently started getting into V60 brewing with good results. I currently use a Mazzer Super Jolly manual, dedicated to brewing only. It's a great machine but not the easiest to adjust grind settings. As I start experimenting with different beans and grind settings would there be any advantage in purchasing an easy to adjust grinder, which is specifically designed for brewing, for example: Mignon BrewPro, Wilfa Uniform or should I persevere with the mazzer?


 As long as you have decent resolution in terms of settings & can reliably return to a previous setting, I don't think there would be any advantage. You shouldn't need to continuously adjust settings for the same brew method & brew size, just a gradual progression until dialled in.

The Wilfa flat grinder is only designed for brew in the sense that the stepped adjustment & adjustment range fits brew better than espresso. Good dose consistency too.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

I have the wilfa uniform for brews (and specialita for espresso) and can't fault it. Super easy to adjust and given I switch between beans and that I switch between larger batches and single person brews (pour over, aeropress, french press, filter depending on mood) it's easy enough to switch between methods/beans and consistent when returning to a previous setting. Suppose it depends if you can justify the additional outlay for convenience. But as MWJB says, if you're not doing that you probably don't need to be constantly adjusting so it may offer no additional convenience.....


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I will stick with SJ for now. At least my wrists are getting a good work out when I adjust the collar 😄


----------

